# Help me choose my final Sony camera.



## enerlevel

few months have passed and I am still finding my perfect camera.... 
I have used most of the dslr. And have come into a conclusion that due to the size, the camera stays more at home rather than shooting out with me. My current setup Was a 5D mark  III with 35mm f2 , 70-200mm f4 and 17-40mm f4.  And 430exII. Mostly used only 35mm f2. 
Again the setup was really bulky therefore I sold it out. 
Previously, i have used D750, D800,D600,canon 6D,5D markIII. Etc. and for me they all have been good except for the size factor. 
Therefore I am certain to buy a Sony a7 series and keep it with me for long. 
Most of my shooting is family pics in homes, hotels, pubs etc. occasionally volleyball pics of my wife playing and that's about it. I never print pics but save them on my HDD as memories.... also due to these factors, high ISO is imp...  keeping this in mind, which a7 would you recommend for me...
The choice are a7 , a7II, a7r or a7s.. the rest are above my range... 
thanks


----------



## The_Traveler

I'm just waiting until the A9 is released and then hoping that the prices go down and buy an A7 R II.
The images from that are gorgeous and the Zeiss lenses are wonderful.


----------



## photo1x1.com

Are you shooting raw? What I don't like about my a7r (II but it's the same with I) is that you can't select smaller resolution than the max. And that creates pretty large files. So for occasions where I'm gonna shoot maaaany pictures, I choose my Canon 5DIII.
The focus of the a7s series btw. is much slower than a7rII. Don't know how that is on a7r.


----------



## jeffW

I will highly recommend you rent an A7(?) for the weekend before making this choice.

a couple of thoughts:  a couple of years ago I bought an NEX camera for fun when I didn't want to take the 5d out - I came to the conclusion that either a camera fits in your shirt pocket or doesn't and therefore needs a bag for transport.  And it became apparent even with the small NEX that is was almost the same amount of work taking it along on spur of the moment trips as a DSLR

I now have made the jump to the A7r2 it is not a perfect camera and when factoring in lens size it is no smaller than my old 6d with a pancake.  Hopefully the r3 will change this but the A7r2 is not a sports camera.  Test for yourself 

There is a reason why there is so much internet talk about the A7 menus - they are not laid out logically, after a full year of use I still spend too much time navigating through the menus just to perform a setting change. 

Have you thought about something like the rx100 as it is much more of a pocketable camera and that sounds more in line with your criteria or even canon's small dslr?


----------



## jcdeboever

Personally, I would look into a fujifilm  X pro 2. Wonderful glass and a very well laid out camera.


----------



## beagle100

enerlevel said:


> few months have passed and I am still finding my perfect camera....
> I have used most of the dslr. And have come into a conclusion that due to the size, the camera stays more at home rather than shooting out with me. My current setup Was a 5D mark  III with 35mm f2 , 70-200mm f4 and 17-40mm f4.  And 430exII. Mostly used only 35mm f2.
> i have used D750, D800,D600,canon 6D,5D markIII. Etc. and for me they all have been good except for the size factor.
> thanks



wow, almost every camera and lens    5D3, D750, 6D, D800, D600
and still trying to find that "*perfect*" camera ..
do you realize it should also have a* perfect* lens?
maybe Leica ?


----------



## Gilbertomartinz

jcdeboever said:


> Personally, I would look into a fujifilm  X pro 2. Wonderful glass and a very well laid out camera.


What it's latest version? I am kind interested.


----------



## jcdeboever

X Pro 2


----------



## Gilbertomartinz

Can you give me budget for this?


----------



## jcdeboever

Gilbertomartinz said:


> Can you give me budget for this?



FUJIFILM X-Pro2
Not sure in Bangladesh. It's about $2400 US dollars with a 18-55mm but you can buy the body and lens separate if you need something different. That is not your normal sub par 18-55 kit lens either.


----------



## Causapscal

According to DXO, A7R II is the world's best camera. But, ergonomy, needs, budget... are factors to considerate.

I Have Sony A7 II and I'm very happy with 2 Loxia lenses (35 and 50 mm), Batis 18 mm, Distagon 25 mm, Distagon 28 mm, 2 Canon (200 mm and 85 mm), Yashica 135 mm and Vario-Sonnar 28-85 mm.

With small and inexpensive adaptor, you can use any lenses on the Sony, if the manual focus was not a problem for you, The focus peaking and electronic magnifier are very easy to use. But, different taste, different use


----------



## Gilbertomartinz

Okey! It's enough. Now I get idea about this. Thanks!


----------



## Causapscal

Good Buying


----------



## Gilbertomartinz

Yeah, best buy ever I think.


----------



## Ambient Lightscapes

photo1x1.com said:


> Are you shooting raw? What I don't like about my a7r (II but it's the same with I) is that you can't select smaller resolution than the max. And that creates pretty large files.



What you can do, is switching the camera to APS-C mode. That will create smaller files, but of course the field of view changes so you need a wider lens than you would need normally. Ideal of course would be an M or S setting for those who need it (I don't). Perhaps they will add it later in a firmware update.

I use the APS-C mode on A7RII for videos only however, the video quality is better then.

And I think the A7RII is a fantastic camera. Great photo and video quality in a relatively small body.


----------



## photo1x1.com

Ambient Lightscapes said:


> photo1x1.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shooting raw? What I don't like about my a7r (II but it's the same with I) is that you can't select smaller resolution than the max. And that creates pretty large files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you can do, is switching the camera to APS-C mode. That will create smaller files, but of course the field of view changes so you need a wider lens than you would need normally. Ideal of course would be an M or S setting for those who need it (I don't). Perhaps they will add it later in a firmware update.
> 
> I use the APS-C mode on A7RII for videos only however, the video quality is better then.
> 
> And I think the A7RII is a fantastic camera. Great photo and video quality in a relatively small body.
Click to expand...

Hi - thank you for your input. I do that occasionally, but I do like the more shallow depth of the fullframe. For wideangle: I try to keep my bag as small as possible and taking another lens with me to be able to use the smaller file size os not really an option. Anyway - you are right of course .


----------



## Causapscal

Is the reason because I bought the A7II instead A7RII... and the price ! I put the money in optics.

Who have need 42 mpx ??? Surely not the majority.


----------



## greybeard

I bought a Sony A6000 2 yrs ago for the same reasons you have expressed.  IQ is on par with my Nikon D7000, very light and small, does the job.


----------



## Ambient Lightscapes

Causapscal said:


> Is the reason because I bought the A7II instead A7RII... and the price ! I put the money in optics.
> 
> Who have need 42 mpx ??? Surely not the majority.



42 MP are great if you want to crop.
With telephoto lenses you can effectively increase the focal length (kind of), without changing the lens.
You can also create panoramas from a single file, by cropping out the top and the bottom of the frame, and such panoramas are printable in reasonable sizes.

Besides, high resolution is not the only great feature on the A7RII, but yes, not all people need to buy it in order to enjoy photography. There are many other useful cameras. The A7RII is perhaps just the most versatile one.


----------

